#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικά ενεργειακής προσομείωσης (Energy+) - Σημειώσεις;

## george8

Το αρχείο αυτό 

Λογισμικά ενεργειακής προσομείωσης (Energy+) -  Σημειώσεις
  που υπάρχει στα downloads αλλά δεν κατεβαίνει μπορώ να το βρώ κάπου γιατί το χρειάζομαι επειγόντως?

----------

